# Private browsing: how to leave it as default



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

The private browsing option in Safari needs to be checked every time you launch Safari. Anyone know how to make it be on all the time? My love of obscure pron should not be the business of my clients when I do a presentation.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

Safari Help says that private browsing is not a persistent preference - i.e. you have to re-enable it everytime you launch Safari

A "solution" for this may be to create a small script in which you put in a "defaults" command that changes the Private browsing option and then fire's up Safari. Then you put that in the Dock and start Safari from there when you wish to startup in Private mode. That would be a "quick and dirty" fix for this and at least wouldn't be a security risk either.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

imachungry said:


> My love of obscure pron should not be the business of my clients when I do a presentation.


I sure as hell hate it when someone catches me with pron on my computer!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Use FireFox when you cruise for pron. You can set the defaults to "clean" out the system every time you close.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Create another user account and use it for for customer presentations and not for pr0n... problem solved, no need to bother with private browsing.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Does private browsing hide your IP address? I would like to browse while hiding my IP. 

If not, how can I do this? I get advertising targeted to my IP area offering me dating services, et al., when I'm not even viewing pron. :heybaby:


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

No, you'd have to use something like Tor and Privoxy (Google 'em) to hide your IP address... what's the beef with the ads? Afraid of seeing somebody you know?


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Even if you use a proxy you'll get ads targeted to the location of the proxy.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Has anybody verified that the private browsing actually works? 

I.e. Absolutely sure it doesn't cache and then clear it after, leaving the data on the disk to later be undeleted? 

What about log events? 

BTW, here's a tip to rename "Private browsing" in the menu to "porn mode". 
http://www.tuaw.com/2005/05/02/porn-mode/


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Jeepdude said:


> I sure as hell hate it when someone catches me with pron on my computer!  <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


lol


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

even with private browsing on... it still leaves cookies thou.....


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Here is your alternative:

Clear your History.
Quit Safari.
Find History.plist in ~User:Library:Safari:
Lock that file (Get Info, Change Ownership to No Access)

Now, every time you use Safari, it won't be able to track your history.


----------

